# Size of Kennel/Crate Please



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

I've done some searching and can't seem to figure out what size crate to buy for my new puppy. From what I see, 24Lx18WX19H is a good size for a puppy and to get one I can section off ?

I plan to get a pen for quiet time and will probably put the kennel inside that.

I've included recent pictures Jerry sent me of the pups. They're already 3 weeks old!!!

Thanks ahead of time for any suggestions regarding a comfy den.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Gorgeous little babies, congrats to you!!! If you go to www.petedge.com you should be able to get the sizing information. They have great prices and you'll see lots of things there that you're going to "need" when you bring your furbaby home! :biggrin1:


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*I can't decide on wire or plastic as well...*

I'm thinking plastic for more of a den feel when the puppy needs time to rest.

I went to a dog show last weekend. This is first time I've attended one and the VERY first time I've ever seen a Havanese or touched one for that matter. I have to say, they're prettier, softer and more loveable off the internet 

All the breeders were so nice to me. It seems like a friendly group. I'm posting a few pictures I took at the show here in Minnesota.

I plan to start confirmation classes in a few months and hopefully put my puppy into our first show/confirmation in May.

5 more weeks to go


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How exciting! The puppies are so cute! You probably don't know which one you'll be getting, do you?

To start out with I used the Small Pet Porter we had for the cats, (21"L x 16"W x 15"H.) He slept and traveled in that one.

Then, shortly after that I got a black wire pen from our Farmers Supply Store, "Four Paws K-9 Keeper" (30"L x 21"W x 24"H.) The pen had a partition that I gradually moved back to give him more room as he grew. Now I just have it set up, still, in the family room, and that is where he eats and drinks, and if I need to shut him up for any reason it is already out. I rarely shut him up, now, (he's 22 months.)


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

Sheri said:


> You probably don't know which one you'll be getting, do you?


I'm waiting til they're 8 weeks when jerry can get a better idea of which he feels would show best. I was dead set on a girl though. The girl has a white mark on her belly, not that really matters. I did want an all chocolate, just an aesthetic preference.

Once I saw all the varieties this weekend, I have fewer preferences. They were all so pretty.

Thank you so much. I'll get a small plastic crate to start and then get wire kennel later on.

Much appreciated eace:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations on your new puppy. I'm sure you can't wait to take her home. The little chocolate ones are so cute. Hav's are wonderful dogs, and you will really enjoy having one. 
Gina


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My pup is 12 weeks old. 

I bought wire crate and plastic crate. Also, bought a small open soft bed for the size of a puppy. I know....I went overboard in the buying department, but you never know what you will need.....

We use the open soft dog bed next to the bed at night with Dexter on a short leash connected to my wrist at bedtime (around 11pm). 

Dexter has not used the plastic crate yet or the wire crate. He does know what the crates are for though. The crate doors are open so Dexter can explore the crates. Little bits of food were placed in the crates to get Dexter use to the crates. 

When Dexter is relaxed and just napping, he is usually right at my feet sleeping and he will awaken when I get up to do something and he will follow me around...........everywhere........going to the bathroom..............everywhere, he does not care where I go, where I go, Dexter will follow.

As for potty: I take Dexter out every 1 hr & 45 minutes now, if he is napping, I will wait for Dexter to awaken to go potty. He sleeps at night usually for about 6 hours, then he has to potty. At night, I take Dexter outside on a short leash, (no playing, no high voices); I hold Dexter to go outside and hold Dexter back to his bed. I tell him to "hurry up," which I think Dexter has finally caught on to the "hurry up" thing. 

The potty at night is usually at 5:15am or so, I can usually take Dexter back to bed and he will go back to sleep for another 2-3 hours, but if he is still whimpering and will not settle down ( it usually means, go the bathroom again, or he is hungry for his 6am feeding).....so, I get up and feed Dexter, take him outside again and get on with the usual routine of the day. 

My plastic crate measures: 18 x 24 inches (about) and about 18inches high, it has a pillow in it to make it appear smaller. Basically got the plastic crate for traveling in car if Dexter gets out of hand and only a driver in the car. We still have not used the plastic crate yet.

Wire crate measures: 19x30 inches (about) and 19 inches height; it has a divider in it to make it smaller. We have not used the wire crate yet; we have a light weight blanket covering the wire crate. The divider is placed to make the crate area appear smaller.

Basically bought these crates (plastic/wire) so, when Dexter grows older we will not to buy another crate. I would rather have the crates large enough so Dexter can stand and really stretch out to sleep. 

I have seen Dexter go to bed on his own (wire crate) when tired, but most of the time, Dexter is laying right at my feet. 

Oh! Love the brown coloring on the pups! Wondering what color the pup will end up in a year or two????


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you so much!! I have the spending bug too, but trying to keep it under wraps. I bought a Juicy Couture Carrying Bag I wan't wait to use (grin). I bought a Graco Pack N Play Sport Playpen that's octogan and has a domed top with plastic bottom which Jerry said works wonders in hotel rooms if I travel and such for shows.
I'm going now to purchase a K-9 1 dryer from a lady who was going to show, then lost interest. Only 25.00. They sell new for over 300. She also has a grooming table, but I think it will be too big. We'll see.

I'm going to get an X-pen, the plastic kind and a plastic small crate for quite times at home and decide later on whether I need a kennel once potty training is over. My adult girl (cockapoo) just sleeps on her pet bed at night or next to my bed. She's 12 years old and age quite a bit this past year after surgery to remove a lump in her shoulder. I thought a little puppy bugging her to play might also be fun for her.

I just odered the dog food I need to ensure it will be here by mid-february. I got the cutest doggie coat at the show last weekend along with some toys the ladies in the booth said hav's like. A small ball and a cute little chick plush toy that sings when squeezed.

Linda, I'm not sure what they'll end up in color, but they will probably fade to a carmel color. Kinda of like me, born brunette, now blonde 

I still want the girl. I have two sons and always wanted a girl I could prissy up like Gucci's Mom does. BTW Gucci's Mom... we were looking at video's online and were in stitches at how cute Gucci is. She's figured out the pool liner is an area Mommy doesn't venture out into LOL Griffin the talking hav is a hoot to watch as well...

Oh, I bought a light green couture carry bag just in case I get a boy, but the jacket is brown with pink trim (couldn't help myself)

Here's the trial breeding page for my puppies and Jerry seems to think my puppies will be similar in color to this dog picture I've included as puppy then as adult. http://www.havanesegallery.hu/pair_en.php?id1=18097&id2=22396&Gen=4


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty! Pretty! The brown color is so unusual for the Havanese, I have not seen it much.

I love the red coloring in a Hav! Yea! I will probably get another Hav, but not for while.....one puppy is a handful! Puppies are just like small toddlers putting everything in their mouths, running around, playing, getting into trouble, wanting you there all the time, wanting to be held....need I go on............... 

I will let you know though about the playpen idea.....I did put Dexter in the bathtub (empty) once (less than 2 minutes) so I could get some stuff done in the bathroom, so I would not have to worry about Dexter getting into something. Dexter whimpered. I can only imagine what a playpen would do to Dexter. 

I would rather have him at my feet sleep/napping/resting........... and take him out every 1-2 hours while awake during the day to learn to potty.

As for spending.........I cannot wait to see the bills for December, just to see what I have spent on my wild spending for my new baby. 

Oh! Dexter no longer uses the puppy pad and holder.........He figured it out and now knows there is paper there and he digs it up. I will be keeping up the potty training outside. The Havs LOVE PAPER!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Except for the early crate training of young puppies (5-9 weeks old), I use the same crate size you listed above for all my dogs. Even my adults like that size. The only downside to that size is if you have multiple dogs and feed them in crates. It is really too small for feeding time for adult dogs, but it is great for sleeping, putting in the car, etc. My dogs will go curl up in them during the day if they want a nap in a cozy spot.


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*4 week puppy pics*

I almost have everything I need, including my plane tickets. :biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Those puppies are soooo cute.
Hope you get the one you want, but you'll love whichever one it is.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're all so cute, can't wait to see who you bring home.


----------

